# From eBay Letstalkplants



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2020)

Some Phrags


----------



## abax (Jul 30, 2020)

O.K. so what's the name of the Phrag.?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2020)

The one in bloom is a Don Wimber flavum. I cut the bloom off because of the heat.


----------

